# Crab curry suggestions?



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,

I feel like curry tonite, and am sick of making it with chicken - too much chicken curry....

So I was thinking of making crab curry. And I'm thinkin I should use king (rather than dungeness) because you get better "crab chunks" with king, while a lot of dungeness is small n "shredded", and would likely get lost in the sauce.

What do you all think?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 17, 2005)

Even if you use the dungeness crab if it shreds you will still have the flavor.  King crab is way too coveted around here to use in curry - LOL

Either way I think you will do fine.  Whatever else you are having in your curry just keep the chunks small so they don't compete so much with the crab if it shreds.

Just my opinion - I'm a fan of chicken curry but I understand wanting something different.  The only other curry I've had or made is beef curry.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 17, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Even if you use the dungeness crab if it shreds you will still have the flavor. King crab is way too coveted around here to use in curry - LOL


 
I feel ya on the value of king crab - and I agree on the flavor thing. I just get *****y sometimes when I don't have the *feeling* of eating meat - and that needs chunks, in my book. (Well, unless it's some kinda shredded bbq thing)....

That's really all tho - lol - just want the meat-eating feeling that comes with chunks.... I'm so simple.. LOL


----------



## waaza (Mar 18, 2005)

rather disappointed to find an apparent lack of understanding about curry. Real Indian dishes are not thought of as 'a meat in a sauce' thing, so 'chicken curry' or 'beef curry' or 'crab curry' isn't really very descriptive.   
cheers
Waaza


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 18, 2005)

waaza said:
			
		

> rather disappointed to find an apparent lack of understanding about curry. Real Indian dishes are not thought of as 'a meat in a sauce' thing, so 'chicken curry' or 'beef curry' or 'crab curry' isn't really very descriptive.
> cheers
> Waaza


 
lol - wutever - it tasted AWESOME! I wasn't after REAL anything. Just something that tasted good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2005)

I guess I knew what was implied by the description - and have made curry the same way without knowing the exact recipe.  How about a lesson in curry then?  I may have a lack of understanding on a "real" curry - a bit of clarification is more appreciated than just pointing out our lack of knowledge on the subject.  I for one would be very interested in knowing the truer versions.  I asked the owner of a Thai restaurant here what the difference was in red curry and yellow curry - and she said nothing except the color  - for some reason I don't accept that answer.  I'm ready for a curry lesson.


----------



## GB (Mar 18, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I asked the owner of a Thai restaurant here what the difference was in red curry and yellow curry - and she said nothing except the color  - for some reason I don't accept that answer.  I'm ready for a curry lesson.


OK this is very interesting. I did the same exact thing and got the same exact answer. I, as well, did not accept that answer, but have yet to get a real one. An education would be great.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 18, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> An education would be great.


 
Bah. Whinewhinewhine. "I wanna education." "I wanna know more about this-that-and-the-other-thing".

I for one think snarky, condescending, disparaging responses are absolutely PERFECT.

The only thing worse than an American who doesn't know anything about curry, after all, is an American who wishes s/he *did*.

[/joke]

God I love crab curry. The king crab chunks were so big and meaty. And the sauce! mmmmmm.... Stewing the shells for awhile really helped to get some crabby flavor into the broth. Yum!

LOL


----------



## waaza (Mar 18, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> OK this is very interesting. I did the same exact thing and got the same exact answer. I, as well, did not accept that answer, but have yet to get a real one. An education would be great.



 well, I hate to say this, guys, but the restaurant answer is probably near to the truth. Thai curries are made with pastes, red, yellow, green, Pandang and Mussaman. They all have very similar ingredients, that is, chillies, garlic, shallots, lemongrass, galangal/ginger, kaffir lime rind, coriander root, white pepper, shrimp paste and a few spices. The only differences are that the red curry paste is made from red chillies, the green paste from, you guessed it, green chillies, and the yellow one from (no, wrong!) has turmeric in it. The Pandang has peanut (butter!) and the mussaman paste uses roasted spices. The pastes are the main flavours of the curries, which may also contain tamarind, fish sauce and coconut.

 I'm sorry to say that when you mentioned curry, I assumed you ment an Indian curry. There are, of course, curries to be found, now, in most parts of the world, unfortunately none of them can compare to the Indian curry, IMHO, though some are quite good.

Any time you need help with a proper curry    let me know.
cheers
waaza


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Mar 18, 2005)

waaza said:
			
		

> well, I hate to say this, guys, but the restaurant answer is probably near to the truth. Thai curries are made with pastes, red, yellow, green, Pandang and Mussaman. They all have very similar ingredients, that is, chillies, garlic, shallots, lemongrass, galangal/ginger, kaffir lime rind, coriander root, white pepper, shrimp paste and a few spices. The only differences are that the red curry paste is made from red chillies, the green paste from, you guessed it, green chillies, and the yellow one from (no, wrong!) has turmeric in it. The Pandang has peanut (butter!) and the mussaman paste uses roasted spices. The pastes are the main flavours of the curries, which may also contain tamarind, fish sauce and coconut.


 
What makes it "paste-y"? Oil of some sort?


----------

